# Enclosure and free roam



## jaypops (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

So my 4 month old tegu has grown much faster than expected, and is already almost ready for his adult enclosure. He's almost 3ft already lol. I thought I would have about a month left to go before that size based on the readings I did. So I was going to build a 8×4×3-4, but read some people get away with 7×3×3. Now I was going to have it set up in the basement as 8x4x4 with supervised free roam, but figured he can have almost unlimited free roam if I were to set him up in my room where I can have my door closed. The only thing is, I can only fit a 7×3×3-4. Do you think a little bit of a smaller enclosure with much more free roam would be better for him? I just wants what's best. The enclosure will still have minimum 12" of substrate, but it's doors will kind of be like the old western bar doors where they can swing open and closed from both directions as too keep humidity up. He'll just have the choice of being in or out. Let me know what you think. 

Thanks!


----------



## Logan (Aug 8, 2014)

ive heard free roam is bad for sheds


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2014)

It's probably best for him to be in an enclosure where you can control the conditions. I know you said you want what's best so I'm just throwing that out there. Free roam is great for exercise and for working with him and exploring but if you want a long-term healthy animal, it's probably best to build the biggest enclosure you can assuming he'll spend the majority of his time in there.


----------



## jaypops (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok, even thought I'd be able to keep humidity up inside his enclosure? Because I figured if he wanted to walk about he'd leave and go out when he feels like he wants to. I read that all tegus will spend much time trying to escape anywas, and he could return to the enclosure when he needs. I thought spending much time in a confined area to be less healthy since there's less access to exercise. Wouldn't it be like a person leaving their house in the winter (winter just being an example for requirements) to go outside, than returning indoors when they get cold? I know I would rather a smaller house with the choice to leave to go outside than one slightly larger but that unlocks to let me out for limited time when ever the door pleases. Just my thought though. I have far less experience than others, just trying to learn more.


----------



## sphenodon (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm actually wondering this as well. Would a tegu know he needs to warm up/get some more humidity and go back inside his cage??


----------



## khris1972 (Dec 4, 2014)

sphenodon said:


> I'm actually wondering this as well. Would a tegu know he needs to warm up/get some more humidity and go back inside his cage??


yes, once they get to know there new surroundings they will remember were they are most comfortable and go back as needed. my weston does it constantly


----------



## sphenodon (Dec 4, 2014)

khris1972 said:


> yes, once they get to know there new surroundings they will remember were they are most comfortable and go back as needed. my weston does it constantly


Awesome! That's good to know! I was thinking it would be nice to have an enclosure with a dog door that you can securely lock if needed. Then if I go away it wouldn't be cooped up all the time and the pet sitter isn't obligated to spend time with it. Plus it probably wouldn't poop in its cage, so they also don't have to crawl in there looking for poop to clean up lol.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 16, 2015)

sphenodon said:


> Awesome! That's good to know! I was thinking it would be nice to have an enclosure with a dog door that you can securely lock if needed. Then if I go away it wouldn't be cooped up all the time and the pet sitter isn't obligated to spend time with it. Plus it probably wouldn't poop in its cage, so they also don't have to crawl in there looking for poop to clean up lol.


http://www.tegutalk.com/threads/bioactive-substrate.11819/
Check out this link, never have to worry about poop cleaning again when your cage is a functioning ecosystem!


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 16, 2015)

I would recommend against a cage that allows the tegu to chose to come on in and out as he pleases. I would rather just take him out when I feel its roaming time. Also if you build the cage in your room and let him free roam in there, what type of flooring do you have in your room? (carpet, tile? etc) If its carpet I would say not to let him roam in there, I've had to help get my tegu's nails unstuck from the carpet and if I wasn't there he would have pulled his whole finger off from the circulation being cut off. Just something to consider, I don't let my tegu's near carpet anymore.


----------



## jaypops (Jan 16, 2015)

Ok. Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## Serpendipity (Jan 25, 2015)

If you have carpet, maybe try getting one of those outdoor camping rugs people put outside of RVs. They're like made of plastic or something and I don't think the tegu would get its claws stuck in it. Plus you wouldn't have to worry about poop stains on the carpet if the tegu has an accident. This is the kind of rug I'm talking about: https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...ZSo6lQP1MjfLYKcbwD8tg-_W6E4JzqRAJbc2elkpIu31w


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 25, 2015)

If that type of rug has fibers or hairs of any type they pose a risk of your tegu's toes getting caught in it, even if it seems smooth at first. I may be wrong about this type as I've never seen any in person and can't tell from the picture, do you have a closer picture of it so I could see the material better?


----------



## Serpendipity (Jan 25, 2015)

Here is a close up: 
http://www.etrailer.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/pics/F/R/FRSummerwavesblackwhiteweave_2.jpg

I don't know if it would work or not. I just was throwing the idea out there. The fibers are very tightly linked but I supposed there is still a risk with the toes thing. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Jackie & Hellboy (Jan 25, 2015)

Hard to tell by the picture, doesn't look too bad, if you want an idea of a good "placemat" type thing that can be placed over your carpet then scrap pieces of linoleum work well, easily cleaned and lightweight so you can fold it up to move it without dirt or water spilling out, then just hose off outside and sanitize if you feel necessary.


----------

